# E2D has a serious bite!



## Lightguy27 (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi all! Well I picked up an E2D this morning at my local Basspro and it was love at first shine. This thing is like an L4, only black, with teeth and incan! So my freinds and I decided to take the quads out and knowing we would probably not be leaving till 9 or so I took my new E2D, my L4, an SC1 and a G3 equipped with a P91 with the P90 and fresh batts sitting in the carrier. So we get there, take the quads off the trucks and head out on some new trails exploring when we come accross this old abandoned car with brush, swamp water and bullet holse riddled in the side.(My cheeks tightened a little if you know what I mean) Well being the destructive person I am, I decided to give my new toy's teeth some trial by fire. I put some gloves on, held it firmly and drove the bezel right into the windshield. This particular windshield was lamanated so it did't shatter and was a bit tougher. But it might have well been a tough steak because I let my E2D go and it's teeth were fully sunken into the glass, with the light firmly sticking out. I looked at it for a minute and finally ripped it out. Not one scratch on the light or window! So with it having proved itself I let my buddies smash out the unlamanated side windows. Needless to say the light performed flawlessly. Oh, and after all of this the E2D was a big help in loading the quads up on the trucks.


-Evan


----------



## SureAddicted (Jan 21, 2008)

WOW...lol...i wasnt expecting that kind of a test, but its a real world test. Your brave putting your new E2D through that kind of a test. Great to hear that theres not a scratch on it. Nice to see you can rely on it in case of an emergency.

How does it compare to your L4? Now I have to sit and wait for mine. 

Steve


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Jan 21, 2008)

I opened up someones skull with mine and ate their brains!!!:naughty:


----------



## Lightguy27 (Jan 21, 2008)

Well the L4 is definetly brighter, but it's also hard to compare because the L4 has a HUGE flood beam while the E2D has a tight smaller hot spot with some dimmer spill. A little less bright than a P60. And as for me being brave, I guess it was because it was brand new but I was confident in SF and their quality and ruggedness. I did it because why have a strike bezel and never strike anything with it? And it was loads of fun!! Well the E2D is a real winner and you will definetly like it.

-Evan


----------



## Lightguy27 (Jan 21, 2008)

DaFABRICATA said:


> I opened up someones skull with mine and ate their brains!!!:naughty:


 
Yummy...

-Evan


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Jan 21, 2008)

I have a black KL4 on an E2D body and swaped the strike bezel onto my L4.....The LED is a bit more shock resistant.

It looks really cool!:thumbsup:

Nice story by the way! I too am one that actually uses my lights and don't mind scratches, dings, scuffs, & wear. :devil:

I still have skull and brain matter on the bezel....I figured I'll just eat it later on, kind like beef jerky!:duh2:


----------



## Lightguy27 (Jan 21, 2008)

I think I am going to buy a black KL4 and stick it on the E2D. Can you swap the Bezel on an E2D with the KL4? Than you would have a black L4D.

-Evan


----------



## Lightguy27 (Jan 21, 2008)

DaFABRICATA said:


> I still have skull and brain matter on the bezel....I figured I'll just eat it later on, kind like beef jerky!:duh2:


 

Mmmmmmm..... Just like Momma used to make.

-Evan


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Jan 21, 2008)

Lightguy27 said:


> I think I am going to buy a black KL4 and stick it on the E2D. Can you swap the Bezel on an E2D with the KL4? Than you would have a black L4D.
> 
> -Evan




Yes you can! the threads are the same and it screws right on.


----------



## SureAddicted (Jan 21, 2008)

To use the KL4, im pretty sure you need a E2C adaptor, im not 100%..but there are people here who would know more.

Steve


----------



## Grox (Jan 21, 2008)

SureAddicted said:


> To use the KL4, im pretty sure you need a E2C adaptor, im not 100%..but there are people here who would know more.
> 
> Steve



The KL4 fits straight onto E series bodies  No need for an adapter.


----------



## SureAddicted (Jan 21, 2008)

Damn, didn't realise how much the KL4 costs. SF has it on their site for $129, while they advertised the E1B Backup for $110 not that long ago. Ill think ill be picking up the E1B and leave my E2D incan.

Great, more waiting for the E1B. 

Steve


----------



## Lightguy27 (Jan 21, 2008)

No no adapter is needed because they are both executive series. I was asking if the front bezel on the E2D's head would fit on a KL with its front bezel removed. I was pretty sure it would work but their could have been variations in thread type or something. But if it will fit, Ill buy a Black KL:4, take the strike bezel off the E2D and put it on the L4. Creating a L4D. It would look like this:




This is AzGb's avatar. I think he is the first to come up with the L4D.

-Evan


----------



## Lightguy27 (Jan 21, 2008)

SureAddicted said:


> Damn, didn't realise how much the KL4 costs. SF has it on their site for $129, while they advertised the E1B Backup for $110 not that long ago. Ill think ill be picking up the E1B and leave my E2D incan.
> 
> Great, more waiting for the E1B.
> 
> Steve


 Is the E1B back on their site? If it is'nt I don't think it will be for sale for a while. I say get the E2D now and save for the E1B. Although, as soon as the E1B's come out Im gettin one!

-Evan


----------



## SureAddicted (Jan 21, 2008)

The E1B isn't back on their site. I doubt we'll see it for months. I'm definitely getting the E2D, I also wouldn't mind a LED. I'll just wait till they release the E1B and pounce on it. 

Was considering the L4, and I probably would choose it over the E1B. I'm a bit put off about color rendition associated with LEDs. Are you happy with your L4, and how does it compare with the P90? 

Steve


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Jan 21, 2008)

The L4 has a very floody beam and the throw is ok.
The P90 will throw much further and incandecents give better color rendering.

The KL4 and P90 are completely different beams.

The KL4 will illuminate damn near everything in a 25'-40 area
The P90 will throw a LOT farther and has a very useful spill beam.

Another option would be to purchase a G&P tactical head that fits the 6P & 9P and buy one of the LED drop-ins as well as a E-C adaptor. You will have a larger strike bezel and a great LED option as well as incandecent bulbs. That will help to keep costs down. You can find the G&P bezels at Lighthound.com and the LED drop-ins here on CPF B/S/T in the Marketplace. 
Black KL4's are kinda hard to come by and usually sell for a premium price to to rarity. They usually come on the Scoutlight Weaponlights.

Hope this helps......Surefire Legos are fun!!! SO MANY OPTIONS!!!


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Jan 21, 2008)

The KX2 head is also available in Black. Add a McE2S 2-stage switch from the Shoppe and you will have a great light with to levels of brightness and awesome runtime.


----------



## SureAddicted (Jan 21, 2008)

DaFABRICATA said:


> Another option would be to purchase a G&P tactical head that fits the 6P & 9P and buy one of the LED drop-ins as well as a E-C adaptor. You will have a larger strike bezel and a great LED option as well as incandecent bulbs. That will help to keep costs down.



I was going to go that route using incan, didn't really think much of the LED dropin, but as you said its a much cheaper option. The KL4 also costs as much as another SF. 

Steve


----------



## Hoghead (Jan 21, 2008)

Deleted, question was already answered.


----------



## rtt (Jan 21, 2008)

You can get the new cree KX2 in black HA. I think the cost is around $66.00.


----------



## Patriot (Jan 21, 2008)

Wow! That was quite aggressive and even made me cringe until I remembered that the ED2 head seems to get beat up no matter how careful you are with them. Anyhow, it sounds like it was fun...


----------



## Lightguy27 (Jan 22, 2008)

SureAddicted said:


> The E1B isn't back on their site. I doubt we'll see it for months. I'm definitely getting the E2D.
> 
> Are you happy with your L4, and how does it compare with the P90?
> 
> Steve


 Well Im glad your getting the E2D and sorry for being so late but Dafab hit it on the head ithink since I really only use the P91 in my G3 and even when I used the P90 I never compared it to the L4.

-Evan


----------



## Lightguy27 (Jan 22, 2008)

Patriot36 said:


> Wow! That was quite aggressive and even made me cringe until I remembered that the ED2 head seems to get beat up no matter how careful you are with them. Anyhow, it sounds like it was fun...


 

Well I was pretty confident I was'nt going to break it, and is was tons of fun.

-Evan


----------



## Lightguy27 (Jan 24, 2008)

Ok, I found a place that has Black Kl4's in stock and I have a question. How can I remove the front bezel on the Kl4 and the E2d and switch them? Would those rubber strap wrenches work?

-Evan


----------



## SureAddicted (Jan 24, 2008)

Can you twist the bezel off with your fingers? A rubber strap should work, ppl with more knowledge should be able to help you on that one.

Now that you've had your E2D for a little while, what do you think about it?

Steve


----------



## KeyGrip (Jan 24, 2008)

You shouldn't be able to move anything with your fingers. You have to heat up the head to make the Loc-tite give way. There are several methods, but since I have no first hand experience with any of them, I'm going to let someone who'd done it before tell you how.


----------



## Lightguy27 (Jan 25, 2008)

Sure addicted, SF uses this liquid weld stuff so getting pieces apart with your bare hands is'nt an option. I was hoping I would'nt have to boil the head but if necessary..... Maybe someone who has done this before could chime in? Im thinking ten minutes of dipping with double layer ziploc?

-Evan


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Jan 25, 2008)

I use a heatgun or torch and use rubber bike tube and thick glove to grap & twist. I also have tools that fit the bezels for KT1/KT2/KT4 bezels.

HEAT is always the common factor in taking apart any SF heads.


----------



## SureAddicted (Jan 25, 2008)

Read this post, it might help you a little....
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=31187

In particular...read the last comment on the first page about heating, its another option. Best of luck and let us know how you go.

Steve


----------



## Lightguy27 (Jan 26, 2008)

SureAddicted said:


> Read this post, it might help you a little....
> http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=31187
> 
> In particular...read the last comment on the first page about heating, its another option. Best of luck and let us know how you go.
> ...


 

I actually did read that thread some time ago and asked someonne and he said 10 minutes of dunking in a ziploc like I said before should do it. I think Ill go with that and the rubber strap wrenches. Oh, and the light is perfect and after I slap on the Black Kl4 it will be my new EDC. Well maybe, if the E1B comes out first they will have to fight for my pocket.


-Evan


----------



## Lightguy27 (Feb 8, 2008)

Well I guess I shall no longer be buying a black KL4. The E2DL will be even better. So since I am not going to be modding this one to LED, is the 120 lumen bulb from Lumens Factory really bright? I think I might as well try it since it is cheaper and brighter than the MNO3.

-Evan


----------



## SureAddicted (Feb 8, 2008)

G'day Evan...Is there a LED drop-In for the E2D? I'm still waiting on my E2D, got a call today saying its in, so ill pick it up Wednesday if I have time. Now that you had yours for a while, whats the verdict? I'm sticking with Incans for now but definitely considering the E1B Backup. Would also like to know how the Lumens Factory LA's are compared to SF regarding the E2D.

Steve


----------



## Lightguy27 (Feb 8, 2008)

Hey Steve. As of now there are no led drop ins for the E2D and the reason Im not going to convert my E2D to LED is because of the new LED E2D that SF just came out with called the E2DL. In regards to performance the E2D is a great light. It is plenty bright and has a really nice beam with a large bright hotspot and great sidespill. It is a great light and you will be happy with it.

-Evan


----------



## KeyGrip (Feb 8, 2008)

SureAddicted said:


> Would also like to know how the Lumens Factory LA's are compared to SF regarding the E2D.



The LumensFactory lamps won't blow you away, but some are made to be used with 3.7v rechargeable cells which gives them a huge advantage compared to the rest of the market.


----------



## SureAddicted (Feb 8, 2008)

I've seen the new SF's in the scanned pages here on CPF. The E2DL does look the business, slightly longer than the E2D, but with 120 lumens and 2 hrs runtime who cares..lol.. Now the choice of E1B or E2DL, though the E2DL is looking a winner in my books. So much for the L1 Cree I was planning to get.

Steve


----------



## Lightguy27 (Feb 9, 2008)

KeyGrip said:


> The LumensFactory lamps won't blow you away, but some are made to be used with 3.7v rechargeable cells which gives them a huge advantage compared to the rest of the market.


 

What do you mean about won't blow me away? Is it at least a little brighter than the MNO3? I know that they have a 150 lumen rechargeable bulb but I don't do rechargeables so that is not an option. Comparison beamshots would be great, anybody??

-Evan


----------



## Bob K (Feb 12, 2008)

Don't forget about the OpticsHQ E-series Q5 heads if you're looking to upgrade your E2D. https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/184237


----------

